# 20% off Revo Re-Maps...........



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello,

Revo Technik are offering 20% off their performance software. This includes a before and after rolling road set-up from us here in sunny Thurrock!

You have to book in with REVO to get this discount, so say AmD sent you!

http://www.revotechnik.com/contact/forum_offer_reg.aspx

Ben


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

pity there is none for a mini cooper s


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Tempting (if my maths is correct) £11.88 per bhp 
Assuming the revo remap on a 1.8T 180bhp VAG is always around 207bhp?
Don't suppose you have graphs for one? Revo site doesn't have any.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Shug said:


> Tempting (if my maths is correct) £11.88 per bhp
> Assuming the revo remap on a 1.8T 180bhp VAG is always around 207bhp?
> Don't suppose you have graphs for one? Revo site doesn't have any.


if you take a look here http://www.revotechnik.com/products/softwareProduct.aspx?pvID=762 above where the figures are there is a tab which takes you to the graph! :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Bo2007 said:


> pity there is none for a mini cooper s


which one have you got? SC or Turbo'd?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

can anything be done with 1.6 petrol engines these days? 

Its a BMW 1 series btw


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> can anything be done with 1.6 petrol engines these days?
> 
> Its a BMW 1 series btw


As with all smalled engine natrually aspirated cars its never going to be massive gains from a re-map. What it does do is improve throttle response, mid range punch and makes it more drivable.

The gain we can get out of this car is about 10bhp and the same in torque.

The cost of a re-map is £249.95 inc vat.

Like I say its not big numbers but it does make it more responsive and drivable.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> As with all smalled engine natrually aspirated cars its never going to be massive gains from a re-map. What it does do is improve throttle response, mid range punch and makes it more drivable.
> 
> The gain we can get out of this car is about 10bhp and the same in torque.
> 
> ...


Would this improve fuel efficiency at all? Next problem is that i'm in Glasgow. Where are you based?


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Would this improve fuel efficiency at all? Next problem is that i'm in Glasgow. Where are you based?


Drivers are a Revo dealer.

http://www.drivers-glasgow.co.uk/drivers_revotechnik.html


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Do Revo perform remaps on BMW's they don't have an option on the website?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Would this improve fuel efficiency at all? Next problem is that i'm in Glasgow. Where are you based?


it will be very marginal on a non turbo'd car in all honesty. We are based in Essex.



Glasgow_Gio said:


> Do Revo perform remaps on BMW's they don't have an option on the website?


REVO don't but we do.


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> which one have you got? SC or Turbo'd?


Tubby


----------



## Brucey82 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats very tempting. Would be ideal for my LCR ?

Whats the rough price of a revo map on a LCR ?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Brucey82 said:


> Thats very tempting. Would be ideal for my LCR ?
> 
> Whats the rough price of a revo map on a LCR ?


Hello Brucey,

It is £399 + vat then you get 20% off so you save the vat and abit extra  makes a massive difference to you car 

if you would like it done just follow the link above.

Ben


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Bo2007 said:


> Tubby


We can get about 25-30 bhp and about the same in llbft! :thumb: The re-map for this is £349.95 inc vat. Which is all set up on our rolling road.

Ben


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

what would a revo map cost for a fabia vrs 

cheers


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Ive been meaning to get a remap on My Audi 2,0 140 BHP TDI B7 Chassis 2006 year What are the gains in BHP Tourqe And also very important MPG ???
THANKS ................:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Ive been meaning to get a remap on My Audi 2,0 140 BHP TDI B7 Chassis 2006 year What are the gains in BHP Tourqe And also very important MPG ???
> THANKS ................:thumb::thumb:


should see at least 170 no idea on torque though.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

RB320~067 said:


> what would a revo map cost for a fabia vrs
> 
> cheers


Hello,

the price is normally £401.35 inc vat but you will received 20% off that price!

Ben


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Ive been meaning to get a remap on My Audi 2,0 140 BHP TDI B7 Chassis 2006 year What are the gains in BHP Tourqe And also very important MPG ???
> THANKS ................:thumb::thumb:


your car will go up to about 185bhp and 295llbf of torque. When driving around normally you can see up to 5mpg better.


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Is this a sort of deal they often offer?

Would like to go for it, but won't be able to do it by the 9th March


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

ROBS3 said:


> Is this a sort of deal they often offer?
> 
> Would like to go for it, but won't be able to do it by the 9th March


this is the first time i have ever known them to do it.


----------

